# Morrigan Aensland(Darkstalkers) vs Ryoko Hakubi(Tenchi Muyo)



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 24, 2011)

Scenario 1: Base Morrigan with her soul divided against Base Ryoko with her fake jewels.

Scenario 2: Morrigan fused with Lilith against Ryoko with all 3 jems(Non matured so No LHW ).

Powerscaling is allowed.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't actually think Morrigan has a single feat to her name.

The only thing we have is powerscaling, and even then only really for her full power.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 24, 2011)

Ryoko doesn't have many feats either, so I'll allow powerscaling.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 24, 2011)

Ryoko, because she isn't terrible.


----------



## Markness (Dec 24, 2011)

Scenario 1: Could go either way. They are about the same in power here.
Scenario 2: Did Morrigan become an A class or S class after refusing with Lilith?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Dec 25, 2011)

I thought Ryoko was a multiversal? 

What were you thinking


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 25, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Scenario 1: Could go either way. They are about the same in power here.
> Scenario 2: Did Morrigan become an A class or S class after refusing with Lilith?



Both she and Lilith on their own were most likely B+ but fused is probably A+.



DestinyDestroyer said:


> I thought Ryoko was a multiversal?
> 
> What were you thinking



She isn't, but it is stated that Ryoko once fully matured with all 3 gems will have Washu's power.
Ryoko has all 3 gems in scenario 2 but she isn't fully matured.


----------



## Riley (Dec 25, 2011)

Eh, me thinks Ryoko wins.



~Strike Man~ said:


> Ryoko, because she isn't terrible.



The people who like her in MVC 3 say otherwise


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 25, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Scenario 1: Could go either way. They are about the same in power here.
> Scenario 2: Did Morrigan become an A class or S class after refusing with Lilith?



She became an S class after fusing with Lilith.

Problem is she's still very lacking in feats and its a bit vague as to the power of each particular class.

Massively hypersonic+ city buster at least is probably likely though, scaling off Demitri and Mortal Pyron.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 25, 2011)

Full 3 gems? I don't see Morrigan taking that scenario.


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 25, 2011)

I don't either, not without some more feats anyway.

Literally the only feat S class Morrigan has is getting her ass kicked by Jedah in the manga.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 25, 2011)

Riley said:


> The people who like her in MVC 3 say otherwise



because bluh bluh huge tits.



Sure she's a legit character if you know how to use her, but thats for gameplay, otherwise she's as bland as they come


----------



## Riley (Dec 26, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> because bluh bluh huge tits.



That sounds like the sort of thing you hear from an angry virgin. It's cuz she's a strong character not because of her strong tits. It's a likely case of a cross between the two factors. The strong tits and powers.




> Sure she's a legit character if you know how to use her, but thats for gameplay,



She kinda reminds me of Slan from Berserk. 



> Literally the only feat S class Morrigan has is getting her ass kicked by Jedah in the manga.



There's a Darkstalker manga?


----------



## Kurou (Dec 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> That sounds like the sort of thing you hear from an angry virgin. It's cuz she's a strong character not because of her strong tits. It's a likely case of a cross between the two factors. The strong tits and powers.




I hope you're talking gameplay wise because her being a strong character isn't an excuse for being blander than a piece of bread. That's like saying anyone powerful is automatically a good character.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 26, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> She became an S class after fusing with Lilith.
> 
> Problem is she's still very lacking in feats and its a bit vague as to the power of each particular class.
> 
> Massively hypersonic+ city buster at least is probably likely though, scaling off Demitri and Mortal Pyron.



She didin't, She was an S Class before Belial split her soul into *three*...
Lilith was only one part, the final part was in Belial before he died.


----------



## Riley (Dec 26, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I hope you're talking gameplay wise because her being a strong character isn't an excuse for being blander than a piece of bread. That's like saying anyone powerful is automatically a good character.



DUDE, are you referring to the fact that she's a succubus and has next to no aspirations. That's her character, She's just stuck in an infinite loop like any other Capcom chick. All her stories are about her catching criminals and barely any tell about the most important aspects of the games story. In any case what matters is that she kicks ass gameplay wise. Last I checked your average gamer doesn't always want to stick to watch cutscenes or endings just kick-ass with the character.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 26, 2011)

It's still a pretty glaring flaw that her defining trait is "Hawtness".

I don't really "hate" her for it, but at the same time I don't suffer under any delusions that Morrigan is a particularly well-written or interesting character. Which is what Strike Man was talking about: Not her being viable in competitive play, but rather her being pretty goddamn bland and boring in terms of character. Which she pretty much is.


----------



## Markness (Dec 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> She kinda reminds me of Slan from Berserk.
> 
> There's a Darkstalker manga?



Yeah, I thought Slan looked like her (Fan of Darkstalkers before I knew about Berserk). I wonder if Slan is a design influence for her but I definitely think Morrigan looks more attractive.

Mostly Japanese but there is one (Maleficarum) officially translated by UDON. It isn't canon, though. One in-game feat I recall is her original and Revenge ending where she sucks out Pyron's energy.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 26, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> It's still a pretty glaring flaw that her defining trait is "Hawtness".
> 
> I don't really "hate" her for it, but at the same time I don't suffer under any delusions that Morrigan is a particularly well-written or interesting character. Which is what Strike Man was talking about: Not her being viable in competitive play, but rather her being pretty goddamn bland and boring in terms of character. Which she pretty much is.



Yeah it's pretty stupid how she get's into nearly every crossover and that's just probably because of fanservice.

And it's because of her that real badasses like Donovan, Demitri, Jedah or Pyron didn't get into MVC3!

I hope this thread goes in favour of Ryoko so she can stomp that b*tch lol.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 26, 2011)

Morrigan rocks, loved her in MvC3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2011)

786SalamKhan said:


> Yeah it's pretty stupid how she get's into nearly every crossover and that's just probably because of fanservice.
> 
> And it's because of her that real badasses like Donovan, Demitri, Jedah or Pyron didn't get into MVC3!
> 
> I hope this thread goes in favour of Ryoko so she can stomp that b*tch lol.



I'd blame that more on Felicia than Morrigna actually...considering Morrigan is at least fun to play as in MVC3


----------



## Riley (Dec 26, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Yeah, I thought Slan looked like her (Fan of Darkstalkers before I knew about Berserk).



*played Marvel vs Capcom before discovering Berserk* Marvel vs Capcom on Dreamcast 



> I wonder if Slan is a design influence for her



No Berserk came before the creation of Darkstalkers (Berserk started 1990) which came 4 years later. However, her mannerisms of being turned on was most likely an influence for Slann when Miura reached the highlight of the Golden Age arc.



> but I definitely think Morrigan looks more attractive.



Most fucking definitely. Nothing against Jedah or his supernatural terrifying bishounen self but his moves are way too flashy to be considered for MVC3.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n11mkRwoTY[/YOUTUBE]

Also it's pretty much one of those things of media that you have to be publicized a hella lot to gain entry. Morrigan has been in a ridiculous number of games; Jedah has not. The last game he was in was Cross Edge.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 26, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> I'd blame that more on Felicia than Morrigna actually...considering Morrigan is at least fun to play as in MVC3



I blame it on Hsien Ko too.
Then again that game's roster is very unbalanced(not talking about temrs of power because that's obvious) since Capcom's mostly consists of female characters while Marvel get's way more male characters.
Where the balance Dammit!?(Unless... UMVC3?)


----------



## Markness (Dec 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> No Berserk came before the creation of Darkstalkers (Berserk started 1990) which came 4 years later.



I know that. I just said maybe Slan influenced Morrigan, not the other way around. Akuma also looks a lot like Zodd's human form.


----------



## 786SalamKhan (Dec 26, 2011)

Guile looks like Falco from Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> DUDE, are you referring to the fact that she's a succubus and has next to no aspirations. That's her character





That's not character, that's a piece of cardboard.


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey now.

Cardboard has a variety of valid and useful applications.

Don't be hatin' on cardboard.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2011)

786SalamKhan said:


> I blame it on Hsien Ko too.
> Then again that game's roster is very unbalanced(not talking about temrs of power because that's obvious) since Capcom's mostly consists of female characters while Marvel get's way more male characters.
> Where the balance Dammit!?(Unless... UMVC3?)



I actually like Hsien Ko, hard to play as sure, but a fun character nonetheless...personally I would have kept Hsien Ko and Morrigan but dithc Felicia and brought in Dimitri, or Lord Raptor


----------



## Riley (Dec 26, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> Hey now.
> 
> Cardboard has a variety of valid and useful applications.
> 
> Don't be hatin' on cardboard.



 

Exactly. Strike is overly judgemental. Apparently, he doesn't get that fighting gamers are more attracted to a characters fighting ability that is shown in gameplay and matched their endings. If they're more powerful outside of that in prologue, endings and their gameplay animations don't match it however- yeah not gonna sell. It's that simple.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 26, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> Hey now.
> 
> Cardboard has a variety of valid and useful applications.
> 
> Don't be hatin' on cardboard.




I'm sorry, that was an insult to cardboard.



Riley said:


> Exactly. Strike is overly judgemental. Apparently, he doesn't get that fighting gamers are more attracted to a characters fighting ability that is shown in gameplay,




Because, I'm not a huge fighting game fan myself




> If they're more powerful outside of that in prologue, endings and their gameplay animations don't match it however- yeah not gonna sell. It's that simple.



And you don't get that I'm not talking about how good they are gameplay-featwise


----------



## Light (Dec 26, 2011)

Is Morrigan really that bad a character?


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 26, 2011)

Riley said:


> Exactly. Strike is overly judgemental. Apparently, he doesn't get that fighting gamers are more attracted to a characters fighting ability that is shown in gameplay and matched their endings. If they're more powerful outside of that in prologue, endings and their gameplay animations don't match it however- yeah not gonna sell. It's that simple.



I was insulting Morrigan dude. 

I only main a character I like, generally.

I mained Hakumen in Blazblue when that dude was bottom-tier, lol.

Edit: @ Drayden:

I wouldn't say she's the worstest character evars, but she's pretty bland and boring.

She's no, say, Draigo from 40k, or Tidus from Final Fantasy X, in that she doesn't incite negative responses from me. She gets no real response from me in terms of her character. I'm "meh" concerning her.


----------



## Light (Dec 26, 2011)

Does she have any good qualities?


----------



## Kurou (Dec 26, 2011)

She isn't exactly bad, she isn't anything.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

Drayden said:
			
		

> Is Morrigan really that bad a character?



No Neme and Strike are thinking too RPG style




			
				Nemebro said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say she's the worstest character evars, but she's pretty bland and boring.





			
				~Strike Man~ said:
			
		

> Because, I'm not a huge fighting game fan myself



If you want interesting characters that have a background that involves more than fighting in some tournament, or their usual occupation play an RPG. Fighting-games always have the same formula with Dark action girls like Morrigan, or China kick chicks like Chun-Li. 

I'm curious who the hell would play a Capcom fighting game for the fucking story though? It's always the same shit. And even then they're not able to balance entertainment of the gameplay of character with their story (my prob with Jedah). Story-wise I dig 'em but game-play wise not as exciting. 

Characters in Tekken entertain me both game-play wise and story-wise

Same for Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 27, 2011)

You're still not getting it, I'm not talking about Morrigan's MVC3 counterpart or anything, just she herself as a character.


You come in and say "some people that play mvc3 say otherwise" (as if I didn't know that)


To which I replied it's because of her tits, not her character,then I go on to explain that she is a legitimate character (gameplay wise, which is why _some_ people might play with her) but in terms of personality she's bland




For some reason you're not getting the fact that I'm not talking about her in MVC3 alone(that means everything she's ever appeared in, including DarkStalkers, her original game),but her in general. This has absolutely nothing to do with how good she is to play with, at all. And just fighting in some tournament isn't an excuse for having no plot either. Guilty Gear for instance has one of the most expansive stories you'll ever find, and it started out as just people fighting in a tournament.


Regardless, this is a waste of my time so I'll stop here.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't mean by MVC3 I meant in general


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

@Kurou: Isn't it a bit cruel to compare MvC3 to a masterpiece like Guilty Gear?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 27, 2011)

You don't seem to grasp that Strike hates her character, not her fighting abilities, character development and personality is still something you have to have in fighting games, since it still has it's own story (Tekken for example). Morrigan is terrible character wise, because despite anykind of development she still stays the same bland character...

yes she's fun to play as, but there's more to choosing a character in a fighting game than just fighting style


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> @Kurou: Isn't it a bit cruel to compare MvC3 to a masterpiece like Guilty Gear?



MVC3 roster is more unbalanced than Super Smash Bros Brawl. I know I remember a while back someone saying it was unbalanced but eh, I'm more comfortable with that roster than MVC3. I mean they're fucking missing Mega Man. What's an MVC game without Mega Man; that's like having a Super Smash Bros games without the Mario bros. 

Also Phoenix Wright is a creative piece added but his moves take too long to unleash on others. Also Kurou as you say I can't believe you would make a case saying that Darkstalker characters like Morrigan would be inserted to the game because she has "big tits". It's called "sex sells". After so many years of marketing in any form of media I thought you and others would be aware of that. There's also the fact she's one of the more well known and has the best moves out of any of them and for people who played the last two MVC games. Hsien chick was also picked cuz she's been in more Capcom games.



willyvereb said:


> @Kurou: Isn't it a bit cruel to compare MvC3 to a masterpiece like Guilty Gear?



MVC3 roster is more unbalanced than Super Smash Bros Brawl. I know I remember a while back someone saying it was unbalanced but eh, I'm more comfortable with that roster than MVC3. I mean they're fucking missing Mega Man. What's an MVC game without Mega Man; that's like having a Super Smash Bros games without the Mario bros. 

Also Phoenix Wright is a creative piece added but his moves take too long to unleash on others. Also Kurou as you say I can't believe you would make a case saying that Darkstalker characters like Morrigan would be inserted to the game because she has "big tits". It's called "sex sells". After so many years of marketing in any form of media I thought you and others would be aware of that. There's also the fact she's one of the more well known and has the best moves out of any of them and for people who played the last two MVC games. Hsien chick was also picked cuz she's been in more Capcom games.



Emperor Joker said:


> You don't seem to grasp that Strike hates her character,* not her fighting abilities*, character development and personality is still something you have to have in fighting games, since it still has it's own story (Tekken for example).



I do understand what he's been saying. I spent over an hour talking about it yesterday I think I know by now. Here's what Strike's not getting: It's a fighting game not an RPG nor a fighting game with RPG elements or etc. It's a fighting game. People care about the fighting not the character's story.



> Morrigan is terrible character wise, because despite anykind of development she still stays the same bland character...



Game-play wise she's an ace though.



> *yes she's fun to play as*



Which is all that matters to the majority of gamers. Seeing as how based off your arguments you have a more RPG flavor to things I'd suggest playing Cross Edge since according to your arguments Jedah is your favorite character.


----------



## Markness (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> @Kurou: Isn't it a bit cruel to compare MvC3 to a masterpiece like Guilty Gear?



Yeah, MvC3's a party game when put next to GG.

And as Riley put it, Morrigan's sex appeal and familiarity to older gamers is what brought her back around. Capcom also needs to acknowledge their other fighting game characters instead of just the SF cast.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Yeah, MvC3's a party game when put next to GG.



Which is why I'm saying Strike's whole complaining about Morrigan is retarded. Now let's say for instance, there was an actual good story in MVC and Morrigan was one of the pivotal character's. If that were the case I would be cross. In Cross Edge Morrigan's character was flat and the whole her Lilith thing took up a good length of game time(although in all honesty the game strode back and forth between average and awful).


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Dec 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> No Neme and Strike are thinking too RPG style.



She is a bad character regardless of the game genre.  It doesn't matter if it's from a fighting game or a rpg, a bad character is a bad character is a bad character.  Your appeals to popularity ("She is used by a lot of people, therefore she is a good character!") and special pleading ("Most fighting games don't focus on story, so you can't judge her character like that!") aren't doing anything to change that.


----------



## Markness (Dec 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> Which is why I'm saying Strike's whole complaining about Morrigan is retarded. Now let's say for instance, there was an actual good story in MVC and Morrigan was one of the pivotal character's. If that were the case I would be cross. In Cross Edge Morrigan's character was flat and the whole her Lilith thing took up a good length of game time(although in all honesty the game strode back and forth between average and awful).



Agree on the Morrigan stance.

Also, if Cross Edge played more like the Disgaea games, I would have finished it. The system it had I couldn't get the hang of.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> She is a bad character regardless of the game genre.  It doesn't matter if it's from a fighting game or a rpg, a bad character is a bad character is a bad character.



If the game you like is one you play based on game-play I doubt people are going to give a shit about the character's background story. 



> *Your appeals to popularity*



Popularity is why Sonic the hedgehog was placed in Super Smash Bros Brawl. It's why SSBB is the most replayable game on the wii. 



> ("She is used by a lot of people, therefore she is a good character!")



I never said that.  She's a good character game-play wise. 



> ("Most fighting games don't focus on story, )



I never said that.  I said most players who play fighting games focus on the gameplay rather than the story character's background story. If the gameplay is focused on most than it's likely that game is to get the most replay especially if it's a crossover game that guest stars players fav characters.

How hard is it to understand that? Story takes a backseat to cross over games. Period.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Agree on the Morrigan stance.
> 
> Also, if Cross Edge played more like the Disgaea games, I would have finished it. The system it had I couldn't get the hang of.



+Reps for being the most understanding person in this thread


----------



## Kurou (Dec 27, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Yeah, MvC3's a party game when put next to GG.
> 
> And as Riley put it, Morrigan's sex appeal and familiarity to older gamers is what brought her back around.



Bluh Bluh huge tits, like I fucking said in my first damn post.


My god what are you all dense? even EM wasn't this hard headed.



Riley said:


> Which is why I'm saying Strike's whole complaining about Morrigan is retarded.




I said she has a terrible character, what complaining did I ever do?




> Now let's say for instance, there was an actual good story in MVC and Morrigan was one of the pivotal character's. If that were the case I would be cross. In Cross Edge Morrigan's character was flat and the whole her Lilith thing took up a good length of game time(although in all honesty the game strode back and forth between average and awful).



Her story importance is of little relevance, are you seriously not getting that?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, let's stop the off-topic discussion.

Morrigan's blandness vs Morrigan's popularity vs dem tits

That wasn't the point of this thread. 


Who would win in a fight between Ryoko and Morrigan?
I think there was a semi-conclusion already but I would like people to make this clear.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Dec 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> Popularity is why Sonic the hedgehog was placed in Super Smash Bros Brawl. It's why SSBB is the most replayable game on the wii.



What does that have to do with anything?  Again, popularity does not a quality character make.




> I never said that.  She's a good character game-play wise.


When Strike implied that Morrigan was a terrible character you rebutted by saying lots of people play as her in MVC3.  So yes, you did say that.



> I never said that.  I said most players who play fighting games focus on the gameplay rather than the story character's background story. If the gameplay is focused on most than it's likely that game is to get the most replay especially if it's a crossover game that guest stars players fav characters.


You are justifying Morrigan being a bland character by saying that story is not an overly important factor in fighting games, so again yes, you did say that.



> How hard is it to understand that? Story takes a backseat to cross over games. Period.


How hard is it to understand that story taking a backseat doesn't change the fact that Morrigan is a shitty character, and really just does more to show that Strike was correct?

You really seem to be missing the entire point.




willyvereb said:


> Okay, let's stop the off-topic discussion.
> 
> Morrigan's blandness vs Morrigan's popularity vs dem tits
> 
> ...



Ryoko.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> I said she has a terrible character, what complaining did I ever do?



Forgetting already? 



> *To which I replied it's because of her tits*, not her character,



Your "explaining" which is more akin to complaining that the reason pick her is because of her "big tits" and I said it's because of gameplay.

And here:



> *then I go on to explain that she is a legitimate character (gameplay wise, which is why some people might play with her)*



Which is what I'm saying is the most important to gamers.



> Her story importance is of little relevance, are you seriously not getting that?



And yet you said:



> but in terms of personality she's bland



It's part of her personality which is incorporated in her pre-fight post-fight victories and as I said before it's the gameplay people care about. You were right on the money in the above where you said:



> *then I go on to explain that she is a legitimate character (gameplay wise, which is why some people might play with her)*



If you're going to play a game which is a crossover game don't pick one that has characters that are picked based off popularity, or has a crappy executive team like Capcom does (especially the work they put into most games). Unless it has an iota of good story elements like SSBB did for me, and excellent game play I say go for it.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, which part about not continuing this "personality vs popularity vs tits" debate was unheard?


----------



## Kurou (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow you really are dense. Anyway, since this thread doesn't exactly have an answer yet I won't bother rebutting for now.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

^ I don't mind if you continue this conversation in PMs or VMs.
Just that despite I tend to be a bit lenient with this, we actually have rules against posting off-topic in a debate.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't care about it that much since it seems he's not getting it and cherry picking my posts.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2011)

the Morrigan hate makes me sad =/


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

@Willy 

lol you might as well close this thread since it's obvious Ryoko wins in terms of fight; while Morrigan's wins when the aspect of her tits overwhelming the mind of the average gamer and becoming hot pick when it comes to Capcom crossover games.

@Fluttershy

Ditto

Stop playing the fighting game solely for characters story,it's the gameplay that makes shit enjoyable


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, the outcome of scenario 1 is at best uncertain. At worst Ryoko stomps Morrigasn with her superior feats (relativistic movement, Flying through a spaceship larger than Earth)

Scenario 2: Well, if we powerscale from Pyron, Morrigan has superior speed. Hundreds of times FTL vs millions of times FTL.
As for destructive capacity Morrigan as an S class is likely a planetbuster. So does, Ryoko with her gems.

In addition she has intangibility LHW-ignoring beams, matter manipulation and ability so summon demons.

I say Ryogko has the slight edge, even in Scenario 2.

@Riley: Yeah, I'm already considering doing that.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Well, the outcome of scenario 1 is at best uncertain. At worst Ryoko stomps Morrigasn with her superior feats (relativistic movement, Flying through a spaceship larger than Earth)
> 
> Scenario 2: Well, if we powerscale from Pyron, Morrigan has superior speed. Hundreds of times FTL vs millions of times FTL.
> As for destructive capacity Morrigan as an S class is likely a planetbuster. So does, Ryoko with her gems.
> ...



Good man


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Scenario 2: Well, if we powerscale from Pyron, Morrigan has superior speed. Hundreds of times FTL vs millions of times FTL.
> As for destructive capacity Morrigan as an S class is likely a planetbuster. So does, Ryoko with her gems.



It's actually tens of billions of times for Pyron (15 billion), but you can't scale from true Pyron.

She's still massively hypersonic though scaling from mortal Pyron and Demitri.



Riley said:


> Stop playing the fighting game solely for characters story,it's the gameplay that makes shit enjoyable



Better idea: get off your high horse and stop bitching about other people's preferences.

I like Morrigan too, but you're giving me the Raigen Effect here.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> As for destructive capacity Morrigan as an S class is likely a planetbuster. So does, Ryoko with her gems.



Hmm, last time I checked, Ryoko _without_ her gems is already a planet-buster with Ryo-Ohki. With her gems, this would place Ryoko on par with Washu.

Last time Ryo-Ohki clashed with a 1st gen, it created a unstable rift in the galaxy. 

- Tak


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

^Only if she learns how to master them. For now the gems' only amplify her powers somewhat and allows Ryoko to bypass LHWs.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> ^Only if she learns how to master them.



Yes of course. 

Yet, even without her _real _gems, she squared off against a 1st gen and won. 

And as we know, the first 3 generations of Jurai vessels are confirmed to possess planet-killing weaponry. 

- Tak


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Hm, good point. So even with her fake gems Ryoko is likely above planet-busting.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> Hm, good point. So even with her fake gems Ryoko is likely above planet-busting.



According to Seto Kamiki Jurai, even a third generation vessel can continuously wage war against entire star systems _without_ downtime. 

So if you power-scale, imagine what a 2nd or 1st gen can do in their full potential. 

- Tak


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

On topic: What was the reason Ryoko couldn't squash Kagato again? 



> Better idea: get off your high horse and stop bitching about other people's preferences.



What? Dude, he was the one who began schtick by calling her a "terrible character" and enforcing the belief onto other people that their story is all that mattered when it comes to a fighting game. I was merely trying to expand his horizon when it comes to fighting game characters, alright? Geez, put away those fangs.



> I like Morrigan too, but you're giving me the Raigen Effect here.



What the fuck is a Raigen Effect?


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.freewebs.com/lionel818/undefined/GetBackers_vol10_046-047%5BBYAAAH%5D.jpg
Just for your interest.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

willyvereb said:


> http://www.freewebs.com/lionel818/undefined/GetBackers_vol10_046-047%5BBYAAAH%5D.jpg
> Just for your interest.



I take that about as seriously as I do the idiotic page on Archie Sonic in that shit wiki.  

A little bit advice: could you modify it so that it isn't so ridiculously juvenile looking? At the other arena type websites (AnimeVice, Comicvine,etc.) never made such ridiculous inputs on verse sites and their standing in it. I'm not saying you shouldn't be able to but put a comment section underneath the page for character profiles, or verses. The other websites I been to accuse you guys of being insanely biased by having those inputs on those pages. Also you should just put members favorite manga,anime,video games, books and type of genre preferences instead of slandering. 

@ Nevermind

Let me guess: Is White Knight another term that's put in that wiki as well (like that time in the Archie Sonic thread)? On another note, concerning that issue I'll be chummy with anyone so long as I believe they're able to reform themselves.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually, when it comes down to feats the OBD barely has any sense of bias.
We gauge them as they are. 
I have to point this out strongly, because certain people tend to whine that the OBD oppresses their favorite verse and downplays their power just because they hate the said verse.
That's pretty much a myth.

Yes, people here (or at least the regulars) possess a certain standard that makes them react with enmity towards certain verses. But they can also cite the reasons why do they hate the verse. And the said reasons are often valid.
Perhaps on other times it's just the fact that certain verses get often associated by their fans...who may happen to be not very well liked members of the OBD.


----------



## Saint Saga (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah no , the wiki's humor is one of the better thing about it .

It sure beats the hell out of any of the other bland wikis .


And it sure as hell is more accurate with the least amount of bias ( Basing my experiance from the ones i saw).


----------



## Kurou (Dec 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> On topic: What was the reason Ryoko couldn't squash Kagato again?




Kagato wasn't stupid and iirc, he helped create Ryoko





> What? Dude, he was the one who began schtick by calling her a "terrible character" and enforcing the belief onto other people that their story is all that mattered when it comes to a fighting game.




I never did any such thing. I called her terrible, you rebutted by using MVC3 as a reference. Que you trying to justify her being bland by saying gameplay is all that matters. While that's all well and good, that doesn't change her personality, which is terrible. Again, que you still trying to justify her having a bland character by saying it doesn't matter.



Shit, everyone in this thread will admit the only reason she was put into mvc3 because she has big tits, not because she was interesting like jedah,demitri,BB Hood, ect.





> I was merely trying to expand his horizon when it comes to fighting game characters, alright? Geez, put away those fangs.




Lol, you're talking to a guy who plays fighting games a lot more than he should, you aren't expanding anything.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Saint Saga said:


> Yeah no , the wiki's humor is one of the better thing about it .
> 
> It sure beats the hell out of any of the other bland wikis .
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree that humour is one of the OBD wiki's good quirks.

Of course it has a good deal of bashing but people who're annoyed with those need to gain some control over their emotions.

The OBD wiki represents the OBDers opinions while also supplying a source of battle-related information.

Saying that the wiki is bad because it bashes some fictions is a rather short-sighted argument.

Just because we don't like a verse it doesn't mean we are going to warp the facts and downplay the power of verses/characters we don't like. People who assume that need to do some research.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

@~Strike Man~ 

Ah, I see thanks.



> Yeah no , the wiki's humor is one of the better thing about it .
> 
> It sure beats the hell out of any of the other bland wikis.



You say humor I say inflammatory. I mean there was an entry that has someone's religious faith put in their bio. 



> And it sure as hell is more accurate with the least amount of bias ( Basing my experiance from the ones i saw).



Dude, OBD isn't any different than any battle forum I've seen. There are new posters that make stupid threads, and stupid notorious posters. 




willyvereb said:


> Actually, when it comes down to feats the OBD barely has any sense of bias.



So Animevice is blowing shit up their ass then? 



> We gauge them as they are.
> I have to point this out strongly, because certain people tend to whine that the OBD oppresses their favorite verse and downplays their power just
> 
> because they hate the said verse.
> That's pretty much a myth.



That's bullshit. What was up with the numerous Archie Sonic vs threads a couple days ago? Also Naruto vs threads (I'm no fan of the series neither nowadays). Spite threads should merit a ban just because you hate said verse(Unless it's posted in your joke battledome).



> Yes, people here (or at least the regulars) possess a certain standard that makes them react with enmity towards certain verses. But they can also cite the reasons why do they hate the verse. And the said reasons are often valid.



Even if they are valid that doesn't mean they should be pressed up against that verse's entry in the wiki. It's called an "opinion" which is what people are constantly forgetting. OBD isn't rottentomatoes.com nor are they big time critics. It's just a forum users wiki. Make a comment section.




> Perhaps on other times it's just the fact that certain verses get often associated by their fans...



That's ridiculous. Say for instance: I hated someone in this thread and they like One Piece I'm not going to stop liking One Piece because they do.



> who may happen to be not very well liked members of the OBD.



Even if they're not liked show  respect. I learned that from comicvine they pretty much get a shit ton of users cuz of that. Look: unless they're an asshole who's responses warrant an angry lash back.


----------



## Nevermind (Dec 27, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:
			
		

> The OBD wiki is not meant to be a bland piece of shit.



Always knowing what's up.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

So we went from M vs. R to OBD wanging... 

This place never cease to amuse me. Love it!

- Tak


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, this thread had already ran its course.
I will lock this thread soon and address Riley's points in PMs.

Anyways, I usually prefer the male fighters more so I have only a few favorite female fighting game characters. If I have to name one it would be probably Ciel. I used to main her in Melty Blood alongside Nanaya before I quit playing due to lack of free time.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> On topic: What was the reason Ryoko couldn't squash Kagato again?



Because Ayeka was in the room with her and she didn't want to kill her too.


----------



## willyvereb (Dec 27, 2011)

Kagato also had devices made to counter Ryoko's powers so while their power levels were as different as night and day, Kagato was smart enough to use everything in his disposal.
Typical brains vs brawls showdown.


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

> Anyways, I usually prefer the male fighters more so I have only a few favorite female fighting game characters.



Ditto. If anything I'd say the worst female characters come from Capcom. Strike Man your point is somewhat valid although it's only that company that I believe there are those type of characters. SNK, there are no such tit monsters that aren't more captivating cleavage-wise than they are story-wise. Hibiki from SNK and some others female fighters from that company (and maybe Namco's Tekken) rock the house.



> Because Ayeka was in the room with her and she didn't want to kill her too.



She should've done that multiple clone thing she did in later episodes so she could help Ayeka.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 27, 2011)

Sakura and Chun Li are the only female fighter game characters i actively support


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> Ditto. If anything I'd say the worst female characters come from Capcom.


 
Eh, I can nominate a few overkill funnies who puts Morrigan to shame any day... 

Mai from SNK
Ivy from Namco

Although as a full-blooded male, I should never refuse boobs, but there are times when curves & hills cannot compensate for character decency. 

Personally, I like Asuka Kazama from Tekken, Hildegard von Krone from Soul Caliber, and Aoi Umenokouji from Virtual Fighter.

- Tak


----------



## Riley (Dec 27, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:
			
		

> Sakura and Chun Li are the only female fighter game characters i actively support



Same here. For me Chun-Li was alright story-wise up to SF III, but died as a story contributer for me in SFIV since it seemed so damn redundant. Only thing I saw as cool was her getting her ass kicked to the curb by Juri Han.



GoneDumbSEED said:


> Eh, I can nominate a few overkill funnies who puts Morrigan to shame any day...
> 
> Mai from SNK
> Ivy from Namco



*EDIT*: Never mind you put her in your like list. Good job mate.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KPcwWHUTm0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




> Although as a full-blooded male, I should never refuse boobs, but there are times when curves & hills cannot compensate for character decency.



The only time I expect the boobs and curves not to turn me away is when I'm watching an anime series. As I said in the SEED Remastered thread it seemed like the director used the ass and tits to distract me from the shittyness of the plot, lack of action, and horrendous number of clip-shows in the original series.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to add... I very much like Eleonora Kliesen from Tekken, too.

- Tak


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 27, 2011)

Nina Williams raeps


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Shit, everyone in this thread will admit the only reason she was put into mvc3 because she has big tits, not because she was interesting like jedah,demitri,BB Hood, ect. *AND OF COURSE PYRON WHO SHOULD BE IN EVERY CAPCOM CROSSOVER DUE TO MANLY AWESOMENESS*



I made a minor addition that I am sure you must have forgotten amongst the talk of character quality and tits. 

Also, Makoto Nanaya's outfit is one of the most fanservice-laden things in the universe, and she has big tits, yet she's also awesome. 

I don't hold it against anyone that plays Morrigan, due to her being competitively viable, or even due to tits, but when discussing her character alone, she's bland and boring, and the game being a fighting game doesn't really excuse it IMO.

Just figured I would put moar two cents in before this thread was locked.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> Also, Makoto Nanaya's outfit is one of the most fanservice-laden things in the universe, and she has big tits, yet she's also awesome.



I dunno, I consider everyone to pale in comparison to ...

Oh yeah, I am surprised nobody mentioned this one fighting game no one can ever take seriously...

*Dead or Alive*...

- Tak


----------



## NemeBro (Dec 27, 2011)

I wasn't saying that she had the biggest of all the tits in tit-fighters land.

Ivy's breasts in SC IV are borderline Lovecraftian horrors with their proportions.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Dec 27, 2011)

NemeBro said:


> Ivy's breasts in SC IV are borderline Lovecraftian horrors with their proportions.



I find it surprising that she still managed to stand up straight. 

- Tak


----------



## Markness (Dec 27, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Eh, I can nominate a few overkill funnies who puts Morrigan to shame any day...
> 
> Mai from SNK
> Ivy from Namco
> ...



Iroha from SS Tenka gives Morrigan a run for her money as well. That maid getup, almost bare waist, end quotes, and her nude silhoutte finisher.


----------



## Xelloss (Dec 27, 2011)

This gone offtopic, closing.


----------

